# Game #57: Sacramento Kings (18-37) @ Phoenix Suns (33-23) - 2/21



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 88-80 vs Atlanta Hawks*












*Phoenix Suns (33-23) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Sacramento Kings (18-37)

Starters: 





































PG Tyreke Evans | SG Francisco Garcia | SF Omri Casspi | PF Carl Landry | C Jason Thompson
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

16-13, Suns 5:03 left. 


Amare off to strong start with 7 pts 

Nash is playing. Was a GT decision because of ab/back pain that has been bothering him. . Kinda wish he sat out to give him rest.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

27-25, Kings at the end of 1. 


Amare 9 pts (4-8) 2 rebs. Sat down late with 2 fouls. 



We have an Earl Clark sighting. Made a nice drive to the hoop and scored. Not a lot of energy overall it seems. Hopefully, bench can change that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-30, Kings 8:41 left. 

Clark needs to slow it down a bit. Plays so nervously.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich has decided not to suck for once. 12 pts (4-7) 2-3 from 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich got a revesrse jam. Few plays later drills a 3. 17 pts.


Nash with 10 assists. 


Damn, Jrich from 20 ft to tie it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Give up a 3, and then awful play and shot after a TO. Argh.

54-51, Kings at the half

Jrich 19 pts (7-11) 3-4 from 3, 3 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns outscoring Kings 21-9 in this 3rd.

72-63, Suns with 2:35 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

75-69, Suns at the end of 3.

Nash has 16 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic on the fast break, finds Hill for the dunk. He's so fast with it. Nice pass too.

Suns 5-0 run start 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Getting a little sloppy both sides now. Before it was just the Kings.


87-77, Suns 5:58 left. 

Looks like Nash is coming back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare just fighting inside rebounding and putting it back.

19 pts, 15 rebs now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 104, Kings 88*

Jrich 26 pts (10-18) 4-6 from 3, 7 rebs 

Amare 19 pts (8-19), 14 rebs (they took 1 away apparently)

Nash 11 pts, 17 assists, 4 rebs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They wanted Nash to get the 20 assist game to beat Kevin Johnson's old record of most 20 assist games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I heard Scott Williams rooting it on. But I don't know, they did put him back in when Kings edged closer. No need to risk anything, if that were the case. He'll get it eventually. 


With the win and Spurs loss, we're 1 1/2 games ahead of them in 6th spot and just a half game back from OKC. Coincidently, we have the Thunder coming up at their place on Tuesday. Big game. Suns won 8 out of 10. They've won 9 in a row.

Durant has 28 games in a row with 25 pts or more.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad the Suns beat a team they were supposed to beat. That game against OKC is going to be huge considering playoff seedings.


----------

